# Sorbate Shelf life



## Runningwolf (Aug 8, 2011)

There has been some questions about the shelf life of sorbate. I came across this as I was looking to buy some.

Potassium Sorbate, granular, food grade. 200 grams (.44 lbs). A yeast inhibitor used to prevent further fermentation in wines with residual sugar. It doesn't kill yeast, but prevents them from dividing to produce new yeast cells. Nor does it inhibit the growth of malo-lactic bacteria. If a malo-lactic fermentation takes place after the addition of sorbates a distinct off-odor of geranium leaves will be produced. This problem can be forestalled if you maintain at least 50 ppm of free sulfur dioxide after sorbates are added to the wine. Normal usage is 1 to 1-1/4 grams per gallon of wine (=1/2 to 3/8 teaspoon per gallon). This is the equivalent of 200 to 250 ppm. Sorbic acid is not normally used in wine because of its limited solubility compared with the potassium salt. *Potassium sorbate should be stored where it is dry and out of direct sunlight. Even with proper care shelf life is normally six to eight months.* There is never any reason to add potassium sorbate to a dry wine.


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Aug 9, 2011)

Good stuff, thanks..


----------



## Arne (Aug 9, 2011)

Sure, now ya tell me. Course I had to find out the hard way. Thanks, Dan, hope it helps a bunch of others. Arne.


----------



## Dugger (Aug 9, 2011)

There was another thread on this a while back and I recall reading something about 2 years or so for a shelf life. 6-8 months seems rather short, given that some wine kits have a shelf life of up to 18 months and the included packet of sorbate would presumably still be viable. Perhaps sealed packets last longer?


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 9, 2011)

I buy sorbate in bulk so this may have a factor. I am just reading it right off the major distributors web site for that product. I know I am buying fresh real soon as mine is probably a year old.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 9, 2011)

This is why after you back sweeten you wait a few weeks before bottling. Just in case.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 9, 2011)

Myself, I back sweeten a week after stablizing and then age. This gives time for anything and everything to fall out.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 10, 2011)

Even the corks eh! 



Runningwolf said:


> This gives time for anything and everything to fall out.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 10, 2011)

I do the same as you Dan. I get degassing to sweetening ASAP and then age it and if need be add a fining agent after about 6-8 months if its not clearing.


----------



## joebrady (Mar 16, 2012)

I've learned this the hard way also. I had two opened bottles I was using, one from a wine equip. kit I bought and another someone gave me when I bought their used carboy. Out of three batches I made last year, one of the batches produced bottle bombs. This year so far I bottled half of my mulberry (1 Gal.) and it was awesome, after botteling the second gallon a few weeks later, I discovered a few days later I had made some Mullberry Champagne! Since I didn't know which bottle of sorbate had been used for which batches (same labels) I had to toss them both and start with a fresh bottle.


----------



## Julie (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks Dan, good info. This is why I always recommend to put the date when you bought your sorbate on the bottle when you buy it.


----------



## saddlebronze (Mar 16, 2012)

Great. That's the only thing I bought in bulk. I have 25 years worth.


----------



## Putterrr (Mar 17, 2012)

Is there a best before date on the after market package of sorbate? Or a date it was packaged? I don't recall seeing anything on the repackaged bag.

What I'm asking is how do you know the age of the sorbate when you buy it so you can decide when it is time for new stuff?

thx


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 17, 2012)

Putterrr said:


> Is there a best before date on the after market package of sorbate? Or a date it was packaged? I don't recall seeing anything on the repackaged bag.
> 
> What I'm asking is how do you know the age of the sorbate when you buy it so you can decide when it is time for new stuff?
> 
> thx


 The simple answer is no. I have never seen dates on any of them. The best you can do is buy from a place that sells through it and doesn't have product sitting on the shelves for ever. The same is true with corks.


----------

